# Dutch Shepherd breeder in southeast?



## Robert Ridle (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a reputable Dutch Shepherd breeder in the southeastern states to purchase a puppy from. The closer to Florida the easier it will be on me. Would prefer smaller build male or female that is balanced, and will do well as a pet for an active family. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Robert Ridle said:


> I'm looking for a reputable Dutch Shepherd breeder in the southeastern states to purchase a puppy from. The closer to Florida the easier it will be on me. Would prefer smaller build male or female that is balanced, and will do well as a pet for an active family. Thanks in advance for any advice.


My advice is not go for Dutch Shepherd .. I think you should be looking for a Golden Retriever or a Lab in your situation. An active family is not going to cut the mustard for an active Dutchie. 

Unless you are prepared to do Sport seriously or utilize your Dutchie as a SAR dog or other form of working dog venue you are just setting that dog up to end up in a shelter and yourself for a lot of dissapointment. 

I don't mean to sound snarky or anything, the way I see it Dutches, Mals and other working line dogs are not meant to be put into a home (pet) situation like yours. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Sir give us a call at 864-303-0830 we have a litter that was born 9-12-09, that we are expecting great things from. We are in SC.


----------



## Robert Ridle (Oct 25, 2009)

I appreciate your advice Geoff, I do. But from working as a decoy and having owned and trained a Malinois and a GSD, a golden or a lab is not what I'm looking for. The new dutch will have plenty to do, but first and foremost it will be a family member.

...and no I don't think you're being snarky.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Geoff Empey said:


> Unless you are prepared to do Sport seriously or utilize your Dutchie as a SAR dog or other form of working dog venue you are just setting that dog up to end up in a shelter and yourself for a lot of dissapointment.


That's correct, but they do relax about 1 minute before they go to sleep when they come in the house.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=2219&c=10


----------

